# Hi another new one!!



## JenF (Oct 9, 2003)

HI

I am new to this message board and find it a great help as noone of our friends know what is going on in our lives.
I had previous LETZ treatment for pre-cancerous cells of the cervix which resulted in cervical stenosis (bad scarring) was sent for Laparoscopy, hysteroscopy and cervical dilation. As routine procedure, DH had to have sperm test, turns out he had azoospermia...........and on further investigation, really high FSH so it turns out he has a congenital condition called Sertoli Cell Syndrome.


Anyway to cut a very very long story short, it is no alcohol at all for DH and very little/none for me for 3 months then there is a chance in a million sperm will appear in a test, if not it is biopsy/TESE. It is very likely this won't work and therefore we will have to go down the donor sperm route.

Either way its IVF for me........gradually accepted this is happening, still have moments of disbelief but what is driving me nuts is the waiting. I just want to go to sleep and wake up in January!!

Good to meet you all and if anyone has any miraculous ideas on how to cope with permanently waiting for test after test and opinion after opinion.......let me know!!!!

Good Luck!!

JenF


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi jenf 
welcome to ff this is a great site and all the girls are sop helpful wishing you all the luck in the world with your cycle 
love lilly


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello Jen,

Welcome to FF.

It is a great place to be and you will soon be addicted. Everyone is so helpful and supportive.

Wishing you lots of luck with your tx. See you around the boards.

Lainex


----------



## zippy (Oct 19, 2003)

hi i've just found this websit i am currently on 2 ww after having 2 4 cell embryos implanted in me at barts hospital i am 27 and so was my egg donor-she also has 3 children can anyone tell me how they rate my chances and how to get through this 2ww good luck to everyone going through this xx


----------



## Allie K (Apr 30, 2002)

JenF,

Well, you have certainly been going through it. I hope that the no alcohol or TESE will help but whatever route you end up taking, I wish you the best of luck with your IVF treatment. This is such a friendly site and I am sure you will be made to feel very welcome and get lots of support along the way.

Zippy,

Welcome to the site and best of luck for your test. You might find it helpful to pop on to the October 2WW thread and have a chat with others who are also going through the dreaded 2WW. You can all help eachother get through it. Click on the link below:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=4807

Good Luck

Allie K


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Jen and Zippy,

Welcome to FF. There are loads of us all going through similar treatments and all supporting each other. The girls here are wonderful. I don't know what I would have done without them so get onto a thread and start chatting to us!

Good to have you join us!

love Janie x


----------



## sam_mcl (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi Jen - I was moved to read your post and amazed at how much you're going through!!!! Please remember you are strong and are doing a great job in dealing with this!

This treatment is so dfficult - I have found that with my own treatment, isolating and lonely. I know you will find new friends to support you through this site!!!

Do you have any close friends or family you could talk to? Our friends have been a lifeline!

Send me an IM if you fancy a chat!

Good luck with your treatment and welcome to the boards!

love
Sam
xxx


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

good luck with your treatment .and welcome to this site


----------



## sassymoore (Jun 26, 2004)

hi Jen, My name is Sarah.Like you ,i'm new to this.My bf and i are trying for a baby.My 2nd his 1st.We have been trying for 2 yrs now,with no luck. .A fter having loads of tests at the hospital,it turns out that i have pcos and insulin resistance.I'm now on metformin.I've been taking that for 5 weeks now.My bf has probs too. he did 2 sperm tests.One of which showed azoospermia and the 2nd one showed 2 million non motile sperm. . He is going to do another test in a few weeks to see if they have stayed the same,gone back to none or improved.He also has a blockage due to a water infection he had.I'm already a mother to an 8 yr old daughter.And i misscarried 5 yrs ago.Both of which were from a previous partner.Me and my current patner would love to have baby of our own but the only way is ivf at the mo which we can't afford.


----------

